# Make brown rice taste good ??



## Doug C (May 23, 2007)

I want to eat brown rice much more often, I know I should but it tastes so bland.. is there anything I can add to it to easily pep it up?

Doug C


----------



## tucker01 (May 23, 2007)

Cook it in Chicken Stock.


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 23, 2007)

A splash of sweet chilli sauce? Worcestershire sauce? Ketchup?


----------



## Doug C (May 23, 2007)

I'll try those guys, thanks.

Doug C


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 23, 2007)

I like Lemon on mine but im weird........Just think about the resulst, I sometimes gag on tuna but i still eat it everyday....just think of ways to make food tase good....make urself a huge green salad, but some brown rice in it, some sliced chicken breast, beef, lemon and some light dressing of ur choice......I usually put a shit load of green salad in it because it makes me full and I feel like i ate a big meal...


----------

